# Need help aquascaping my 46 Bowfront



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

Set up this tank without any plants in the beginning. It initially had "river" of sand going through the middle with the sides having soil capped with pebbles I recently bought a lot of plants and don't really know what to do with them all.

Plant list:
1. Rotala Rotundifolia
2. Alternanthera reineckii Mini
3. Hygrophila polysperma
4. Ludwigia red
5. Ludwigia Repens
6. Ozelot sword
7. Jungle Val

Any tips?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Sometimes less is more. Everyone develops their own preferred sense of aqua scraping, but I am partial to the rule of thirds. In this case it might be an idea to bring many of the plants and driftwood pieces together and make an island of sorts of dense planting of most of the plants, working your way from front to back with the shorter plants in front and taller in back.

This leaves open space and gives a nice thicket look on one side.

A photo link:
http://scapefu.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/no_left_branches_details.jpg

Some theory: 
http://aquascapinglove.com/basics/getting-started-aquascaping/


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for the article! It was really helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

